# Music Help



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Have you tried contacting the tourist board at Salem? If someone used it at a festival maybe they would know who to contact to get your information.


‘Sure, I’ll eat the candy off the ground. As long as the TOTs didn’t wet there pants when they dropped it.’


----------



## JeT (Jul 21, 2011)

Why not make your own? see my thread on Edit your sounds. If you need further help let me know


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lotsa good Halloween techno ideas in this thread.


----------

